# Gramophone back issue



## bdhall (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope this post does not violate any the forums rules/regulations, sorry if it does.

Trying to obtain a back issue of Gramophone magazine that is no longer available:

August 2008, Number 1034

If you are willing to fulfill my request, contact me off line to work out terms: [email protected]

Thank you. Bruce


----------

